# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضآن...

## عاشق الحصن

حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضآن..."


هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان


لم يكن حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان كحاله في غيره من الشهور ، فقد كان له صلى الله عليه وسلم برنامجا مليئا بالطاعات والقربات، وذلك لعلمه بما لهذا الشهر من فضيلة ميزها الله بها على غيره من الشهور ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كان قد غفر له من تقدم من ذنبه، إلا أنه أشد الأمة اجتهادا في عبادة ربه وقيامه بحقه .

ونحاول في الأسطر التالية أن نقف وقفات يسيرة مع شيء من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام في شهر رمضان المبارك . حتى يكون دافعا ومحفزا للهمم أن تقتدي بنبيها وتأتسي به .

فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر في هذا الشهر من أنواع العبادات ، فكان جبريل يدارسه القرآن في رمضان ، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام - إذا لقيه جبريل- أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة ، وكان أجود الناس وأجود ما يكون في رمضان ، يكثر فيه من الصدقة والإحسان وتلاوة القرآن ، والصلاة والذكر والاعتكاف .
وكان يخصُّ رمضان من العبادة بما لا يخص غيره من الشهور ، حتى إنه ربما واصل الصيام يومين أو ثلاثة ليتفرغ للعبادة ، وينهى أصحابه عن الوصال ، فيقولون له : إنك تواصل ، فيقول : ( إني لست كهيئتكم ، إني أبيت يطعمني ربي ويسقيني ) أخرجاه في الصحيحين .

وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحث على السحور ، فقد صح عنه أنه قال : ( تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ) متفق عليه ، وكان من هديه تعجيل الفطر وتأخير السحور ، فأما الفطر فقد صح عنه من قوله ومن فعله أنه كان يعجل الإفطار بعد غروب الشمس وقبل أن يصلي المغرب ، وكان يقول ( لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر ) كما في الصحيح ، وكان يفطر على رطبات ، فإن لم يجد فتمرات ، فإن لم يجد حسا حسوات من ماء , وأما السحور فكان يؤخره حتى ما يكون بين سحوره وبين صلاة الفجر إلا وقت يسير ، قدر ما يقرأ الرجل خمسين آية .

وكان يدعو عند فطره بخيري الدنيا والآخرة.

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل أزواجه وهو صائم، ولا يمتنع من مباشرتهن من غير جماع، وربما جامع أهله بالليل فأدركه الفجر وهو جنب ، فيغتسل ويصوم ذلك اليوم .

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يدع الجهاد في رمضان بل إن المعارك الكبرى قادها صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان منها بدر وفتح مكة حتى سمي رمضان شهر الجهاد .

وكان يصوم في سفره تارة ، ويفطر أخرى ، وربما خيَّر أصحابه بين الأمرين، وكان يأمرهم بالفطر إذا دنوا من عدوهم ليتقووا على قتاله ، وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : كنا في سفر في يوم شديد الحر ، وما فينا صائم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و عبد الله بن رواحة ، وخرج عام الفتح إلى مكة في شهر رمضان ، فصام حتى بلغ كُراع الغميم ، فصام الناس ، ثم دعا بقدح من ماء فرفعه حتى نظر الناس إليه ، ثم شرب ، فقيل له بعد ذلك : إن بعض الناس قد صام ، فقال : ( أولئك العصاة أولئك العصاة ) رواه مسلم .

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان حتى توفاه الله عز وجل ، ليجتمع قلبه على ربه عز وجل ، وليتفرغ لذكره ومناجاته ، وفي العام الذي قبض فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتكف عشرين يوما .
وكان إذا دخل العشر الأواخر أحيا ليله وأيقظ أهله وشد مئزره مجتهدا ومثابرا على العبادة والذكر .

فهذا كان هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتلك هي طريقته في هذا الشهر المبارك ، وهو من هو صلى الله عليه وسلم، عبد غُفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ، فما أحوجنا - أخي الصائم - إلى الاقتداء بنبينا والتأسي به في عبادته وتقربه، والعبد وإن لم يبلغ مبلغه ، فليقارب وليسدد وليعلم أن النجاة في اتباعه والسير على طريقه، نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يوفقنا لاتباع نبينا في القول والعمل ، وأن يجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]لا إله إلا الله محمدٌ رسول الله ..

اللهم صلي وسلّم على حبيبك المصطفى ..[/align]

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]جزاك الله الف خيير على المواضيع الهادفه والقيمه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... .

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

طرحٌ مميَّزٌ ورائعٌ ~
جزاكـ الله خيرَ الجزاءْ ~
جعلَ يومكـ نوراً وسروراً ~
وَجِبالاً منْ الحسناتْ تعانقهاْ بحوراْ ~

جعلهُ الله في موازينْ أعمالكـ ~
تسلمْ الأيادي ~
ولاحُرمناْ من جزيلِ عطائهاْ ~
... // ...
دمتْ بحفظْ الرحمنْ ورعايتهْ ~
تحياتيْ ...}

----------

